# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2016] DELPHI Manipuler Crystal Report avec OLE Automation

## clovis56

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un aurait-il un exemple de manipulation de crystal report avec OLe Automation CreateOLEObject.
En premier : comment lancer l'appli Crystal report ; Quelle DLL / TLB utiliser ?
Merci

----------

